# How long can you run GHRP2 for?



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've started in June and think I've seen gains, doing 3 x 2 ticks of GHRP2 & 5 ticks of Mod GRF a day.

Some days are erratic due to work, the kids, gym etc and I only manage one shot.

I've spoken to a doctor and he says although he's spoken to a few men doing these cycles he'd rather see me do a test + dbol cycle/PCT as that's proven and no long term human studies have been carried out.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well he is very wrong......

human studies have shown no negative effects on the pituitary gland after 2yrs of saturation dose 3 x daily of GHRP-2/GHRH, there are plenty of studies over on Dats site to reference but to be fair i do not have the time at the moment but you can still search for them.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

A doctor recommend test and Dbol over a peptide with many health benefits? Lol


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I would strongly suggest finding a new GP.

And GHRP's can be run indefinitely.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

I think he was coming at it from the angle that to him, test/dbob was more of a known factor than peptides in Humans.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F2004 said:


> I think he was coming at it from the angle that to him, test/dbob was more of a known factor than peptides in Humans.


then he has no clue as Peptides (GHRP/GHRH) have had many clinical trails on humans.......granted steroids have been around longer


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Is x5ed of both ghrp2/cjc no-dac g2g for continuous use also? (At sat doses 100mg)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Is x5ed of both ghrp2/cjc no-dac g2g for continuous use also? (At sat doses 100mg)


Well it has not been shown to harm,so fook it yes Imo.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> Is x5ed of both ghrp2/cjc no-dac g2g for continuous use also? (At sat doses 100mg)


yes mate it is buddy


----------

